# How can E7 improve picture quality on core channels?



## Guest (Apr 9, 2002)

On last night's Charlie Chat, Charlie said that E7 would improve the video quality of channels.
I thought that E7 would NOT improve picture quality. I thought that E7 would just get mostly local channels that are on 61.5, 148, and 129.
I thought that because many people have a Dish 300 instead of a Dish 500, I thought the ONLY way E7 could improve picture quality is if Echostar shuffled many of their birds to different orbital locations, and that would use up TONS OF FUEL(I don't even know if many of the birds have have enough fuel for doing that).


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Unregistered, I hope you will considering registering soon, its free and it gives you a better name then unregistered. 

It must be the high elevation in Denver or something because IMHO there is NO WAY that E7 will improve the PQ. While PQ will improve for those being served by the spot beams as far as the national service go those may (and should) get worse.

You need to remember that with this satellite Echostar is now loosing many of their Conus transponders and replacing them with spot beams. So where do the channels which are national going to go? You guessed it, they are going to be moved to another conus transponder which is already being used which means more compression.

Am I wrong?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken Charlie did mention we should see some PQ difference with E*7, and more of a difference with E*8.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Lets have a look at 119. 5 TPs will become spot beams (TPs 1,3,5,7,9). TP3 is nothing but locals that will goto the spots. TP5 is nothing but locals that will go on spots. TP9 is nothing but locals that will goto spots. 7 channels of TP7 will probably goto TP8 which will be vacated by 7 channels going to spots. 1 channel from TP15 will goto a spot, so another channel from TP7 can go there.

Who doesn't have a home? 2 Channels from TP7, 11 channels from TP1 and 13 audio channels. The 13 audio channels are no problem they can be placed on other TPs. 2 channels can fit on TP21 (now we have 11 channels left). 1 channel can goto TP20 (10), 2 channels can fit on TP19 (8), take off RAI on TP18 and replace it (7), take off Antenna from TP17 replace it and add another channel there (5), 2 channels can fit on TP12 (3), two channels can fit on TP11 (1), The remaining channel can fit on TP6.

However, PQ doesn't improve and stays the same on the national TPs.

Now if E* does away with the PBS feed on 119 and the SuperStations package (putting those on spots) then we might see an increase in PQ.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Hu?? How can you place SuperStation package and PBS on Spots when these are National channels purchased by subs Nationaly? Move them to 110 maby, but not to spots.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Freeland _
> *Hu?? How can you place SuperStation package and PBS on Spots when these are National channels purchased by subs Nationaly? Move them to 110 maby, but not to spots. *


Duh! I said if E* DOES AWAY with PBS AND the Superstations. Meaning that PBS National is GONE, the superstations package is GONE, and those FORMERLY superstation channels (which are now just locals and not superstations) goto spots


----------

